# Did Vince Deserve More Minutes?



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Only one of the answers is the real answer.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

HELL YA


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

We know that he did, but whats done is done and there is no reason to keep *****ing over something that you can't change and really doesn't affect you.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I got a question, what difference does it make?


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

He deserves more minutes, but I seriously think Vince didnt want to play that much. I mean, Michael Redd played more minutes than him.

So I'm gonna assume that Vince decided to sit out most of the game.


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 040</b>!
> We know that he did, but whats done is done and there is no reason to keep *****ing over something that you can't change and really doesn't affect you.


Amen Brotha!!!!:yes:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

The person that voted "No" is a known ignorant poster that doesn't respect the NBA and should ultimately, stop watching it.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> The person that voted "No" is a known ignorant poster that doesn't respect the NBA and should ultimately, stop watching it.


I just voted no now just to make you angry.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Yes, I believe he should have. However, when I say "more minutes," I'm thinking 4-5 more and probably none of them at the end of the 4th.


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>1 Penny</b>!
> He deserves more minutes, but I seriously think Vince didnt want to play that much. I mean, Michael Redd played more minutes than him.
> 
> So I'm gonna assume that Vince decided to sit out most of the game.


then u didtn see the interview after the game


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Only one of the answers is the real answer.


when making such a poll you should atleast give the posters some data so they can make an educated descion.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Vince Carter played 16 minutes. 8 players on the east squad alone played more than him, 2 players played the same amount, and only 2 guys played less than vince. 

Thats being robbed of minutes for the leading votegetter.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by *MattSanity*!
> The person that voted "No" is a known ignorant poster that doesn't respect the NBA and should ultimately, stop watching it.


Wow. I guess your the all-powerful decider in all everything then. 




> Originally posted by *Rynobot*!
> when making such a poll you should atleast give the posters some data so they can make an educated descion.


I second that statement. I don't think MattSanity has the capacity to provide that info though.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

CMO stop posting, your avatar is too beautiful. Shes, well...


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Vince Carter played 16 minutes. 8 players on the east squad alone played more than him, 2 players played the same amount, and only 2 guys played less than vince.
> 
> Thats being robbed of minutes for the leading votegetter.


It was obvious that VC got robbed of playing time tonight. 

But I still don't think he should have been on the court at the end of the game though.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> CMO stop posting, your avatar is too beautiful. Shes, well...


like 13 years old!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> like 13 years old!


Shes 18. 19 in like a month.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Shes 18. 19 in like a month.


Natlalie Portman is 22 years old right now.

In that pic she is no older than 14 years old.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Natlalie Portman is 22 years old right now.
> 
> In that pic she is no older than 14 years old.


Okay I'm confused then. I thought that was Keira Knightly or whatever her name is.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> 
> It was obvious that VC got robbed of playing time tonight.
> ...


agreed...i thought it was more than 16, but at only 16 he did deserve more


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Okay I'm confused then. I thought that was Keira Knightly or whatever her name is.


Me too. I thought the girl was Keira Knightley too.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Okay I'm confused then. I thought that was Keira Knightly or whatever her name is.


link

http://www.natalieportman.com/npcom.php?page_number=632


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> link
> 
> http://www.natalieportman.com/npcom.php?page_number=632


Damn, she looks a lot like Keira Knightly in that picture though. My love is for her, so


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Damn, my friend took an annual leave today to watch the game in the morning at 9:30 in HK time. I will be watching the delayed game tonite at 8:30. 

Anyway, u are out there with fun, we could tell the difference since today NBA games have the stats keepers to keep track of teh stats. But in real life, how much difference if u score less than a basket or play less 3-4 minutes here and there??


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> Damn, my friend took an annual leave today to watch the game in the morning at 9:30 in HK time. I will be watching the delayed game tonite at 8:30.


I skived school today to watch the 9.30 live telecast.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> Damn, my friend took an annual leave today to watch the game in the morning at 9:30 in HK time. I will be watching the delayed game tonite at 8:30.
> 
> Anyway, u are out there with fun, we could tell the difference since today NBA games have the stats keepers to keep track of teh stats. But in real life, how much difference if u score less than a basket or play less 3-4 minutes here and there??


I thought you said you had enough money to affourd courtside seats to the all-star game and you were unable to take a day off of work??


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Rynobot*!
> link
> 
> http://www.natalieportman.com/npcom.php?page_number=632



Wowwww. I thought she was like 20 in that pic. Ouuu, guess its not so cool to have that one up right now, I'll change it to another good Natalie Portman pic soon enough.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Damn, she looks a lot like Keira Knightly in that picture though. My love is for her, so



Keira Knightly and Natalie Portman are indeed 2 of my fave actresses... good actors... but pretty too!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Meh, it's a crime Carter started anyway, it should have been AI and Kidd. So no.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought you said you had enough money to affourd courtside seats to the all-star game and you were unable to take a day off of work??


Well, being rich is one thing, responbility and respect your job is another thing.

I could buy afford 2,3,4 Rolex watches at a time, infact I have 2 rolexs at the age of 25... So, not showing off, but it's about some respect here of your work here.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

deleted


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> The person that voted "No" is a known ignorant poster that doesn't respect the NBA and should ultimately, stop watching it.


Maybe you should watching someone other than Vince Carter and check out the whole NBA?


Honestly, you have to be tired....


I mean everyday you ride Vince's jock. It has to be exausting. I would think atleast 70 to 80 percent of your posts are praising half-man half-a-season. It would be great if you had something to go off of other than bias opinions to argue your points. By no means do I mean to attack you or anything like that. I'm just being blunt and honest. The whole, "Vince Carter is walking on water here in Canada" act grows very old. I'm sure you have better things to say. I mean anytime theres something about Vince Carter, we all know what you're going to say. 

Ok, I'm done. Advice rant over.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Yes, I believe he should have. However, when I say "more minutes," I'm thinking 4-5 more and probably none of them at the end of the 4th.


I agree with this statement. Vince maybe should've gotten a little more PT in the 2nd or 3rd quarter, but he didn't deserve to be playing at the end of the game. Like MJG said, add 4-5 more minutes, giving him about 20 for the game, I'd say that's about right. He should've played a little more, but not that much more, it's not like he got robbed of a lot of PT he deserved...


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

When it came time to "play" Carlisle kept the best players on the court. That is the way it goes. Carter is not one of the top 5 players in the East. So if the fans vote Peppy Sanchez to the starting five should he get the most playing time? 

Besides its only an All Star game. Not like Carter should get respect for only playing half seasons anyways.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe you should watching someone other than Vince Carter and check out the whole NBA?
> ...


Ahhhhhhh, whats happened to this board? So many dumb posts, dumber than "my posts". Why am I not allowed to correct peoples wild negative opinions about Vince that is definitely absurd, when I know a lot about Vince just as much as the other Raptor fans? It's common sense, you say **** about him like "he's still currently overrated" and "he's doesn't have any heart", then I'll disagree and argue with evidence, since I know a lot about Vince. And it seems like I put Vince over "everyone", but only over certain players. I never friggin said Vince is at the same level as Tmac and Kobe and crap like that. It's common sense dude. You make tons of comments in favour of Vince, when it's necessary.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

stevemc, it's current results of the poll like these that is absurd, when the real option is "Yes". If everyone was forced to make a serious decision, then "Yes" would have 46 votes and "No" would have 0 votes.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> stevemc, it's current results of the poll like these that is absurd, when the real option is "Yes". If everyone was forced to make a serious decision, then "Yes" would have 46 votes and "No" would have 0 votes.


Well if you knew everyone should be voting yes, then why raise the poll.

Your presence here only makes people hate Vince more. 

I realize there is unjustified hate here for Vince, but your just making it worse.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Well if you knew everyone should be voting yes, then why raise the poll.


To test the ignorance amongst the users of this board. 



> Your presence here only makes people hate Vince more.
> 
> I realize there is unjustified hate here for Vince, but your just making it worse.


That is unfortunately shockingly unexpectedly sad.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> Well if you knew everyone should be voting yes, then why raise the poll.
> ...


Exactly. I like Vince... but when there are already too many people riding his jock I'm quick to hop off and give my support to someone else. 

Matt, If you know so much about Vince... what is his favorite color? 

I'm going to make a Poll titled, Is Mattsanity a Vince Carter Homer. And if everyone is forced to make a serious decision, the poll will be yes - 46 to no - 0.

Its not that your posts are dumb, they just are usually opinions backing your argument and not facts.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly. I like Vince... but when there are already too many people riding his jock I'm quick to hop off and give my support to someone else.
> ...


Please please please Please, look at my past posts about Vince before posting crap like this.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Please please please Please, look at my past posts about Vince before posting crap like this.


I've seen em all. Don't worry. I'm sure you had links showing that Vince isn't injury prone anymore or a link showing he was on the top 10 players for most heart or that he is off the overrated list or that Vince is the best dunker in the leauge.... And these links backed your arguments....


----------

